# White spots on Neon Tetra



## Joannej1655

Hi all,

I have a new 30 L tank. I am a first time aquarium owner. I took the water to be tested yesterday and they said that it was fine to add fish. I got a fighter fish and two Neon Tetras. I have noticed this afternoon that there are white spots on one of the Neon Tetras. They are on his head, his fins and side of his body. How can they appear so quickly? I only got them yesterday. Can you help as I dont know what to do. 

Thanks
Jo


----------



## jrman83

I would say your fish is getting picked on.


----------



## Joannej1655

Ive just got up to go to work and I cannot find him in the tank. I will have a better look when I get home later.

Thanks


----------



## garfreak526

Joannej1655 said:


> Ive just got up to go to work and I cannot find him in the tank. I will have a better look when I get home later.
> 
> Thanks


If you didn't see him earlier today, he probally commited suicide and killed himself under a plant. This has happened to me before (I'm not kidding, fish can kill themselves". He probally had ich or maybe he was getting bullied, in which case he probally died as a result of stress. What was the other fish you bought?


----------



## Joannej1655

garfreak526 said:


> If you didn't see him earlier today, he probally commited suicide and killed himself under a plant. This has happened to me before (I'm not kidding, fish can kill themselves". He probally had ich or maybe he was getting bullied, in which case he probally died as a result of stress. What was the other fish you bought?


Ive got a Siamese fighter fish, two neon tetras (now one) and two mollies. The guy in the fish shop said they are all ok to keep together. I could not find the tetra so he must have been eaten. My fighter fish keeps puffing his cheeks out to the male mollie. I read its a sign of dominance. Ive got a lot to learn!!!


----------



## snail

Two neons are not a good idea. Most schooling fish do much better with at least six of them, otherwise the strong one will pick on the week one all the time, causing it to be stressed and hide until it probably dies. 30 liters is only 8 gallons though so I wouldn't buy more fish. It might be a good idea to re-home the remaining tetra although one on it's own may do better than two.

White spots could be ich, look out for any of the other fish rubbing themselves against things (called flashing), or more white spots. Ich spots are small round lumps like grains of salt (not fuzzy like a fungus). 

Keep an eye on the fighting fish (also called a betta). Some of them are fine to keep with other fish but sometimes will kill other fish, it depends on the personality. Does he flair up his fins at them?

How long has the tank been running for? Is it cycled?


----------



## Joannej1655

snail said:


> Two neons are not a good idea. Most schooling fish do much better with at least six of them, otherwise the strong one will pick on the week one all the time, causing it to be stressed and hide until it probably dies. 30 liters is only 8 gallons though so I wouldn't buy more fish. It might be a good idea to re-home the remaining tetra although one on it's own may do better than two.
> 
> White spots could be ich, look out for any of the other fish rubbing themselves against things (called flashing), or more white spots. Ich spots are small round lumps like grains of salt (not fuzzy like a fungus).
> 
> Keep an eye on the fighting fish (also called a betta). Some of them are fine to keep with other fish but sometimes will kill other fish, it depends on the personality. Does he flair up his fins at them?
> 
> How long has the tank been running for? Is it cycled?


Thanks for yr reply. I am looking to re-home the Tetra. Hopefully I will find someone to take him in or maybe take him back to the shop. I just need to make sure that Ich is not present in tank. Will keep an eye on them.

The Betta did start to flair his fins at one of the mollies but he is not as bad now. My other mollie chases him.. 

The tank has been running for 4 weeks now. The shop tested the water and they said it was fine. 

Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. I wont be buying anymore fish just yet but will be when I get a bigger tank next year. :animated_fish_swimm

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Gizmo

Tetras are pretty delicate fish and have a tendency to disappear when dead. I'm guessing the white spots were ich, in which case I would keep a sharp eye on your other fish, maybe dose some ich meds just in case.

In the future, when adding fish, don't add them all at once, and it's a good idea to use an extra tank (like the one you're using right now, when you upgrade) as a quarantine tank before adding the fish to the main tank. I bought my fish in 3's and quarantined them for a week in a 10 gallon (~38L) before introducing them to my 30 gallon. I ended up saving my entire fish population from an outbreak of ich this way - one of my zebra danios had contracted it at the pet store and brought it with him. It nearly killed him and the two other danios with him, but I medicated in time and saved them.


----------



## Joannej1655

Ok thanks! I have noticed a white spot on the fin of my remaining Tetra. I am going to get some meds today.

Thanks all.

Jo


----------



## snail

neons and bettas are both sensitive to ich meds. It may be better to treat with salt and raised temperature. If you use meds get one that is for sensitive fish or half the dose to lower the risk of killing them with the meds.

link about ich treatment:Using Heat to Treat Ich in Freshwater Tropical Fish - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish


----------

